# E-cigarettes - Could They Really Save Millions Of Lives



## Stroodlepuff (3/12/13)

Supporters of electronic cigarettes believe they could help prevent millions of deaths per year attributable to smoking. Critics warn that e-cigs could normalise smoking. Gavin Ramjan of Yahoo News asks those in the know in this special report.

Watch the Video here: http://uk.news.yahoo.com/video/e-cigarettes-could-really-save-112041825.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

